# Hi from Upstate New York!!



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi my name is Pattie Ann, I live 25 miles from Syracuse. I love to crochet, knit, quill and make plastic canvas items. I love to find new things to do. I have been ill and unable to do the things that I love like hiking & fishing. So to fill my time crafts has been my hobby. I am now working on a crochet pineapple wedding dress for my daughter, this has been fun as there are no dress patterns with pineapple in them. This has been challenging making a dress from scratch. I also like to come up with different things for my grandchildren to do. We took foam an made a picture bouquet for their mom on Christmas. I have included a few pics, my rug that I made out of plastic grocery bags, a Blanket that I made for my rocking chair, and last cross silverware holders .


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Rae in NC.....It's nice to have another talented "crafter" on the forum


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you I am glad to find others who share the same interests that I do. Happy Easter!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan. This is the first time i have seen the plastic rug. Very nice. You did a great job on all of them. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from the UK. Love your work. Enjoy the forum and happy knitting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

hpattieann said:


> Hi my name is Pattie Ann, I live 25 miles from Syracuse. I love to crochet, knit, quill and make plastic canvas items. I love to find new things to do. I have been ill and unable to do the things that I love like hiking & fishing. So to fill my time crafts has been my hobby. I am now working on a crochet pineapple wedding dress for my daughter, this has been fun as there are no dress patterns with pineapple in them. This has been challenging making a dress from scratch. I also like to come up with different things for my grandchildren to do. We took foam an made a picture bouquet for their mom on Christmas. I have included a few pics, my rug that I made out of plastic grocery bags, a Blanket that I made for my rocking chair, and last cross silverware holders .


Hi, Patti Ann...I lived in Syracuse YEARS ago for a couple of years after I married. My husband was from the city.
I now live in VA where I was born! Hope your weather is improving up there. 
Prayers for your speedy recovery so you can get back to your more physical activities. Loved seeing pictures of your work.
Welcome.
June


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

hello Patti Ann, i love your projects great job & welcome! I took live in upstate N.Y a lil village called Scotia.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Patti Ann
Looks like we have the same rocking chair . Nice work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely work..Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

hi Patti it sounds like we may be neighbors! a wedding dress? how beautiful & brave! I'm chicken and stick with rugs & slippers. more power to you! welcome to paradise! and yes I believe our weather is looking up  Chris


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Patti...Would it be possible to show the wedding dress when it's finished? Would love to see that. You are a brave one tacking on a dress let alone a wedding dress but I'll bet it will be a show stopper.


----------



## janecee (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Patti I'm fairly close to where you live I live in Sidney Ny small community. I'm also ill and if it wasn't for my knitting and crocheting I would go stir crazy and they keep me happy and occupied keep up the good work and I would love to see a picture of the wedding dress also hope you get better real soon your distant neighbor


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You are very talented. Love all your work.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Patti, I like to call crafting my special hide away. With todays gas price, I love to get away cheep. 
Keep up the good work. Hope your illness passes quickly.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum from Pa. Your work is very nice.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Patti! My name is Kathy and I am originally from Buffalo, New York!! Not too far from you....but I now live on the west coast in California.
Love your projects! I crocheted a really cute beach bag with plastic bags. It was so cute.
Welcome to the forum!
Kathy


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

That plastic bag rug is just great. Not sure how big it is, but it looks like a fine doily. What a neat idea.

knittykitty


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome Patti to the forum. Nice work!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Patti, I'm orginially from Upstate NY too. We are now living in Tennessee. My brother lives in Fulton,NY. above Syracuse, my mother in Oneonta, & my sister Morris NY. The rug is interesting, really looks pretty in the picture. Hard working with plastic bags? Welcome to the forum, you'll enjoy it very much.


----------



## suredoluvtoknit (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Patti, My name is Pat, welcome to this site. I live in Cortland, N.Y. Hope you are feeling better soon. keep up the nice crafts.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

hi patti,welcome keep crafting,good therapy and very healing.get well soon.prayers to you.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome hpattieann to the forum. I also want to wish you well. I will, if I may put you in my prayers. 
And your work is wonderful.


----------



## jacksmom (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello neighbor,
I'm in Utica. Your things are lovely! Keep em coming, I can use all the inspiration I can get.
Laura


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Patti, Welcome to the forum...I am from Clarence, NY, between Buffalo and Batavia, although until next week, I am a snowbird from Orlando. Your rug is beautiful. How big is it?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's the prettiest thing I've seen made from plastic bags.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I will join my fellow knitters and crochers and say welcome also! It's always nice to see others work and how they progress. Hope to see you here often!


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

How nice to see so many people from Western New York and upstate New York! I am originally born in Gowanda, near Buffalo. Live in Cheektowaga, Lackawanna, Hamburg. I love California but I miss my family that I still have there.
Kathy


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

How nice to see so many people from Western New York and upstate New York! I am originally born in Gowanda, near Buffalo. Lived in Cheektowaga, Lackawanna, Hamburg. I love California but I miss my family that I still have there.
Kathy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice work and you have plenty of cold days to work on your projects. I have an e-mail friend that lives in Bloomfield and they are still having signs of winter. I'll stick to S. Indiana and the storms.  Judy


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

Please be sure to post a pic of the wedding dress when you have finished. What a treasure!!!


----------



## Sierra53 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi from southwest Pa. 
beautiful work! I would love to have the pattern for the rug. That really is a good way to recycle. If you would like to share it please send to [email protected] 
Thank You


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathy what town are you near in Ca? I visited Covina years ago - LA County. It is quite different from where you have lived before. Judy


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see the wedding dress!!!!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm tired of all the speculation. I'm sure Kate will be a wonderful princess and future queen. She will be dressed very appropiately on her wedding day. Just hope the storms don't knock out the power Friday moring. Judy


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi PattiAnn,
My name is Gwen and I'm from Port Byron, right next door. I also knit and crochet. I love your rugs. I've been saving plastic bags for years. Private message me and maybe we can get together. I have a rather large stash and would be willing to swap, maybe.
Gwen
([email protected])


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

PattiAnn, I read on an older post, someone took 2 PB rugs camping. She uses them in the public shower. One in & one to dry off on. and yes I LOVE YOUR RUG !! Chris


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you! I found the pattern 21 yrs. ago when living in VA. Beach (Husband was in service). I recently found it & started making a few. It was great, I could recycle & had plenty of material. My orginal pattern has seen better days, I looked it up on-line and it is no longer printed. I have made my own adjustments to it so could send you the pattern that I have made if you would like it. I have found that they are very easy to clean, just throw them in the shower with you. My dog also loves my rug, she fights me for it. I also made 1 for the cat cage & the cat is just as bad.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

hpattieann said:


> Thank you! I found the pattern 21 yrs. ago when living in VA. Beach (Husband was in service). I recently found it & started making a few. It was great, I could recycle & had plenty of material. My orginal pattern has seen better days, I looked it up on-line and it is no longer printed. I have made my own adjustments to it so could send you the pattern that I have made if you would like it. I have found that they are very easy to clean, just throw them in the shower with you. My dog also loves my rug, she fights me for it. I also made 1 for the cat cage & the cat is just as bad.


I would liove the pattern !!! [email protected] 
:thumbup:   Chris


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

I am still working on the pattern. I found 1 but it is not what I was looking for. I started 1 in black to get it just right. I am working on the front of it first. Please tell me if you like it. The first 1 is the one I started & didn't like as much as the 2nd.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

like it ??? it's Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: Chris
my mother-in-law & my husband's family live in Weedsport, I moved him to Fulton.. where I'm from.

"


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello! It is great hearing from so many talented people. I cut my plastic bags so I can manage them. I have cut them to thick and had a hard time crocheting them. I haven't tried knitting with them yet but I think that will be a challenge.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Pattieann, I would like the pattern also for the rugs. I think that it looks beautiful. Thank You!


----------



## sadieboop (May 2, 2011)

please send pattern for rug to me at [email protected]

thank you so much


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Fulton is not that far from me I live close to Jordan. Maybe we could get together?


----------

